# UML Tool mit reverse engineering gesucht(opensource)



## SwingTänzer (27. April 2005)

Hi!

Nach stundenlanger (vergeblicher) Suche, versuche ich es hier ein letztes mal.
Ich suche ein UML Programm, vorzugsweise Eclipse PlugIn, das reverse engineering und java 1.5 unterstuezt. Wie solll es anders sein, kostenlos. Habe nun verschiedenste Programme (Toghter, Omondo, ArgoUML, MagicDraw,...) ausprobiert und bin immer irgendwo haengen geblieben, wenn die Programme ueberhaupt liefen.

Dabei faellt mir gerade ein, vielleicht koennte ja ein Thread festinstalliert werden, der sich mit "Hilfs" Entwicklungstools beschaeftigt, oder gibt es sowas schon?

Gruss SwingTaenzer


----------



## Zilchinger (27. April 2005)

Hallo SwingTänzer,
ich bin durch Zufall auf einen UML-Editor getroffen, der wirklich einfach zu bedienen ist. Weiterhin unterstützt er den Import von und Export von Java-Quelltext. Das Ding ist wirklich recht einfach gehalten, kann aber im Bezug auf Java ziemlich viel. Das Einzige was ich nicht weiß, ob der Editor auch Java5 unterstützt.

Hier mal der Link:

http://www.esm.jp/jude-web/en/index.html

Ist natürlich Freeware, oder OpenSource...


----------



## SwingTänzer (27. April 2005)

Danke erstmal.
Werde mir das mal angucken.

Gruss
SwingTaenzer


----------



## Thomas Darimont (27. April 2005)

Hallo!

Also ich hab bis jetzt gute Erfahrungen mit MagicDraw gemacht... das kann auch Reverse Engineering ... ein nettes schmankerl ist auch, dass MagicDraw prima mit AndroMDA zusammenarbeitet ... bzw. umgekehrt ;-)

Gruß Tom


----------



## SwingTänzer (28. April 2005)

Zilchinger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das Einzige was ich nicht weiß, ob der Editor auch Java5 unterstützt.



Sieht leider so aus, als ob 1.5 nicht unterstuetzt wird. Schade eigentlich. Ist ein schnelles einfaches Tool.


----------



## SwingTänzer (28. April 2005)

Thomas Darimont hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Also ich hab bis jetzt gute Erfahrungen mit MagicDraw gemacht... das kann auch Reverse Engineering ... ein nettes schmankerl ist auch, dass MagicDraw prima mit AndroMDA zusammenarbeitet ... bzw. umgekehrt ;-)
> 
> Gruß Tom


 Hi Tom.

Aber das mit dem reverse engineering ist doch nicht in der freien Version enthalten, wenn ich die Beschreibung richtig gelesen habe. Oder liege ich da falsch?

Gruss SwingTaenzer


----------

